# Bent step 312



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up a fairly nice 312 at the train show Sunday, and of course the seller said it ran, and he always goes through his stuff before he sells it. Well......The linkage was bent, handrails were crusty, and the jack plug was missing 2 wires, fingers were shot, and the drum looked like there was black licorice all over it.This thing didn't run in years, but that's the way I like them.. Price reflected it also, $55 bucks.. When I got it home and torn apart, I noticed that one of the front steps on the tender was pretty bent. What I did was to use my heat gun on it, and slowly bent it back into it's original position. Worked really great, as I was experimenting with the heat gun. I usually use a plumbers torch to heat the metal but the heat gun worked great!! Sorry, no pictures, use your imagination,lol.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

As the seller of your 312 I take a slight offense to your description of our transaction.When you asked about the 312 I stated I test run all my engines but that engine was being sold unrestored as found.I find selling PW AF that many customers are leary of a rewired engine and want to buy an all original engine whether running or not that they diagnose and repair.I always bring at least one as found engine.On the same table there was a running smoking reversing 312 SIT that was part of the Pa. freight set with a 632 625 and 630 all for $85.That being said if you find you can't repair need any part of that 312 drop me a line I will be at the R.I.T. Show in Dec. I am sure we can work something out...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> As the seller of your 312 I take a slight offense to your description of our transaction.When you asked about the 312 I stated I test run all my engines but that engine was being sold unrestored as found.I find selling PW AF that many customers are leary of a rewired engine and want to buy an all original engine whether running or not that they diagnose and repair.I always bring at least one as found engine.On the same table there was a running smoking reversing 312 SIT that was part of the Pa. freight set with a 632 625 and 630 all for $85.That being said if you find you can't repair need any part of that 312 drop me a line I will be at the R.I.T. Show in Dec. I am sure we can work something out...


My apologies if I offended you. I understood you said you go through every engine, and because of the background noise of many people talking, I probably didn't hear you clearly.No harm was intended, I assure you, and like I stated at the show, I also like my engines I buy to be in need of repair. I didn't see the bent step, but that has been already restored back to it's original shape, and the engine is running and smoking as new. I always go though all of my purchases, and take every purchase with a grain of salt. I also bought a 307 that came with 4 cars, and that buyer stated it ran.. It ran maybe 4 inches and that was it. The 312 had a missing motor mount, but I have many spares here at home, and that has been fixed as well. All the linkages and handrails have been polished. On the e-unit the small tab that you twist to remove the fingers, twisted right off. No big deal as again, I have many here on hand. Again, I meant no harm, just stating what I thought I heard.. I will be at the RIT show as both my wife and son are alumni.. I've bought items from you 2-3 times in the past years, and I look forward to buying from you in the future, if you're comfortable with that.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

All is well and hope to see you at R.I.T........


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> All is well and hope to see you at R.I.T........


Thank you for setting my mind at ease..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Curious how hot this heat gun gets up to to be able to bend back the step?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Curious how hot this heat gun gets up to to be able to bend back the step?


Compared to a hair dryer, a heat gun will sear the meat off your hand if you're not careful. ...Haven't heard from you in awhile.. How are those new knees???:appl:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Doing much better now, thanks for asking. Will be returning to work in two weeks but still doing out-pt therapy to build more strength. Hope your ailments get resolved so you are your usual scruffy self again.


----------

